# Louisville Ky Couple Looking for Game.



## Death_Jester (Oct 5, 2003)

Hello Everyone, 
	We hope this message reaches people in our local area. By local we mean within about a 30-minute drive outside of the Louisville Metro Area. That would be the Jefferson, Oldham, Shelby, Spencer, Bullitt, Hardin, areas in Kentucky and Clark, Floyd, Harrison counties in Indiana. (Sounds like a weather warning huh?)  For a good game we are definitely willing to go a little out of our way to play. 
	We are married couple in search of a good ROLE-playing game for Saturday evenings or Sundays. Collectively we have about 33 years of gaming experience, mostly as players, and are looking for a new game. The one we had been a part of is just too large now. There are over eight players and that is just too many people trying to get the GM’s attention. So what we are looking for is a group of experienced, mature gamers who like smaller groups of not more than 4-6 players. 
	We like to play fantasy but have had experience with a wide variety of game and game systems: D&D d20 3 and 3.5 most recently and preferred; also see the below list of about everything we have played in the past. We’re willing to try the new Macho Women with Guns d20 (because it looks fun!) or Buffy. We just want to get together with players and have some fun exploring characters and building a story. We're not power gamers or min-maxers. Even though we are a couple, we are capable of leaving that behind in the game.
	We are both in our 30’s and have experience in the technology field. We enjoy movies - and spend quite a bit of time watching them and trying to pick them apart to see what makes them work. We are avid computer and console gamers when not working or hanging out with friends. Oh, and we’re constantly building our KODT collection.
	If we sound like the kind of players you would like to have at your gaming table, please feel free to leave us a message here or just email us at Michael_Hawlmoon@yahoo.com and leave us a way to get in touch. 
	P.S. We each have our own dice.

Complete list:
·	D&D d20 3 and 3.5 most recently and preferred
·	1st Ed D&D, 
·	Basic and Expert D&D versions, 
·	Advanced D&D (obviously) 
·	2nd Ed. D&D 
·	Forgotten Realms, 2nd Ed and willing to learn d20
·	Birthright, d20 version from www.birthright.net
·	Spelljammer  
·	Ravenloft
·	Old School Greyhawk (1st Ed) 
·	Dragonlance (TSR) 
·	Wheel of Time d20
·	Oriental Adventures original and willing to learn d20 (Rokugon) 
·	Star Trek (Fasa)
·	Role Master (Not sure of the Ed) 
·	Hero Games - mostly Champions but some Fantasy Hero and Star Hero along with Danger International. 
·	Star Wars d20 and d6 versions 
·	Traveler and Traveler 2300 
·	Shadow Run 1st and 2nd ed (but willing to learn the newest versions); 
·	Deadlands (Original system, not so interested in d20) 
·	Paranoia 
·	Amber 
·	Big Eyes, Small Mouth 
·	Fung Shui 
·	White Wolf’s Vampire, Werewolf, and Mage 
·	TOON 
·	Twilight 2000 
·	Morrow Project 
·	Bureau 13 
·	Chill 
·	Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 
·	Nightlife 
·	Lords of Creation 
·	Villains and Vigilantes 
·	Mechwarrior 
·	Warhammer Fantasy Role-play 
·	Into the Labyrinth 
·	It Came from the Late Late Late Show 
·	Marvel Super-Heroes (old TSR version) 
·	Cyber-punk (R. Talsorian version) 
·	Star Frontiers 
·	The Primal Order 
·	PSI World 
·	GURPS 
·	Call of Cthulhu, classic and d20

============================================================
Help more D&D Players discover International Dungeons & Dragons 
Meetup Day: 1. Tell friends about http://dnd.meetup.com/
2. Post flyers around town: http://dnd.meetup.com/flyer/
3. Tell good websites about http://dnd.meetup.com/share/
============================================================


----------



## Chibbell (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey guys. I currently live in Frankfort but do a lot of gaming in Louisville. I know several gamers from the ages of 23-veritably ancient (hope they don't see this  ). I will try and remember to drop an email off to you, but if you see this first feel free to email me. I'd talk more but I have to leave to run my witchfire game tonight. 

My email is chibbell@3rdedition.org
In case you are curious, my page for my game is at http://www.elray.net/wf/

Take it easy.


----------



## Death_Jester (Oct 20, 2003)

bump


----------



## Death_Jester (Dec 8, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Death_Jester (Jan 9, 2004)

and  a bump for the new year!


----------

